# Do Audi 5000 CS turbos have girling 60 calipers



## albeevr6 (Jul 30, 2003)

just wondering saw a few at the jy but the wheels were still on and i couldnt tell


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Do Audi 5000 CS turbos have girling 60 calipers (albeevr6)*

Some do, some don't. There was a split in I think m/y 86.5. Easy way to tell is to take off a wheel ya lazy bum







Or just peek through the spokes, and if the caliper has 2 "half-moon" cutouts on the outermost side, its a G60 caliper


----------



## albeevr6 (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Do Audi 5000 CS turbos have girling 60 calipers (billzcat1)*

yeah the car had rims that have almost no cutout and I didnt have a wrench on me, but i will go again later and check


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Do Audi 5000 CS turbos have girling 60 calipers (albeevr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *albeevr6* »_yeah the car had rims that have almost no cutout and I didnt have a wrench on me, but i will go again later and check

What were you doing at the junkyard if you didn't take tools?







Admiring the scenery? Trying to pick up ladies?


----------



## albeevr6 (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Do Audi 5000 CS turbos have girling 60 calipers (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_
What were you doing at the junkyard if you didn't take tools?







Admiring the scenery? Trying to pick up ladies?































too lazy to remove rims just to see if it had those calipers


----------



## Tornado S6 (Oct 20, 2003)

My old 86 had them. good brakes


----------

